# Trade Idea with Seattle



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

Looks like with the #2 pick now (Durant) Seattle is likely going to let Lewis leave town... which opens up an interesting possibility. Seattle wants a PG that can run their offense. We have 2 of those. 

If we do S&T involving Lewis for Calderon and Peterson (?) or someone else... 

I think we could really improve our team, and bring over Ukic to backup Ford... or give Dixon more reps at PG. 


Thoughts???


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

i think this is very likely

raps need more strength on the wing and lewis is exactly that... lewis will be dealt with the arrival of durant... 

i think they'd want more than just calderon and peterson... im pretty damn sure of it.. i wouldn't be opposed to having TJ shipped for rashard lewis plus neglible filler... or even a 4 player deal with lewis adn ridnour/watson for TJ and rasho maybe

add lewis to bosh and bargs..and u dont really need to have a TJ creating his own shot.. just a pg that can make shots and run the offense... making Calderon all that is needed as ur 30 min pg... 

then with the MLE...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Rashard will be looking for around 12 mill to start. Raps will be a little under the cap so they can take back some extra salary, but not much.

Jose only makes 2.5 mill. MoP will only get around 4-5 mill in a new deal. Not sure if you can even trade 2 S&T guys in one transaction. Moving TJ in this trade might be easier. Or not if he is a BYC player.

I doubt Toronto gets involved.

Hawks fans seem ready to give up on MarvWill and that may be the better option long term.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it for sure that Lewis has turned down his option? If so I'd be surprised, because it would net him over $20M for two years. Can he take it and be traded afterwards?

He definitely seems expendable now with Durant on the way, but I could see Seattle looking for a big man if they wanted to be rid of him. Zach Randolph comes to mind, as Portland needs a small forward to complete their lineup. Inter-divisional trades can be tricky, though. AK47 is also available but would probably cost more than just Lewis.

As for Williams, his body language put me off when we played them in Atlanta. Maybe it is just the case that he is a young kid, I dunno. He certainly has a lot of talent and would fit in nice in our system. Problem being that Jose is such a big part of our team that I don't know what we might play like without him.

I've had my doubts about TJ as much as anyone else, and trading Jose would necessitate us signing a decent back-up point guard to replace him. Maybe someone like Steve Blake, who may be too expensive. Brevin Knight would be good if Charlotte wants to max-out their cap space and go for one of the big free agents like Carter, meaning they wouldn't pick up Knight's option.

A lot to consider.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

What if the Seattle took on Rasho as well:

Jose+MoP+Rasho for Lewis?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Lewis will definitely opt out. He will get a 4 year deal minimum that pays him between 40 and 60 mill. That kind of security is why he will opt out. Never know when an injury can hit.

And if its a S&T scenario then it doesn't matter what SEA wants. It matters where Lewis wants to go. He is essentially signing with the new team. SEA will want to get something back. Grunwald was close to getting Lewis years ago.

I'm not that high on MarvWill either, but if he was a proven guy we wouldn't even have a shot at him. Childress is more of a known commodity but MarvWill has the upside. He just seems like more of a small 4 than a 3 man though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

again, who the hell has that kind of money to pay for rashard lewis? the bobcats?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> again, who the hell has that kind of money to pay for rashard lewis? the bobcats?


Gotta think they will spend it on Gerald Wallace instead. Orlando has a bit of money but they have to think about re-upping with Milicic.

Odds are if Lewis can command that kind of money, which seems doubtful, it will have to be through a sign-and-trade with someone.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> again, who the hell has that kind of money to pay for rashard lewis? the bobcats?


Yes, the Bobcats are the only team that can offer that kind of money straight up. Everyone else would have to make it a sign-and-trade.

Seattle needs a reliable center to pair with the developing centers they've picked for the last 3 years (or whatever). They might be interested in Nesterovic but they'd need someone really good going with him to make a deal work for Lewis.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

of the apparently available players, my list for this summer runs three-long (in order):

1) josh smith
2) gerald wallace
3) rashard lewis

for the raptors, though, one of our most tradeable commodities (especially- or only?- in a deal like this) happens to also be a swingman (mop). could complicate things. or rather, could _doom_ things.

regardless, i'm dreaming about a team with either one of those players + bosh + bargnani + darrick martin - darrick martin. i seriously doubt we'll get one but you never know. i think our chance of getting rashard improved with last night's lottery but perhaps not. i'm not sure why it's a foregone conclusion that the blazers are taking oden. that's crept up too quickly for me to believe it quite yet.

peace


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TRADE TJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously though... the only thing with lewis is that if he plays the 3, bosh the 4 and gnani the 5... Who the hell would rebound? I don't think Lewis would fix our rebounding problem. We would be great from the perimeter though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

problem is, if we trade Mo Pete, we are left with only AP and Gnani who are a threat from 3.

We would need somebody who can hit the 3 in return but the catch is, we suck at rebounding, so we would need somebody that can hit the 3 AND rebound...

hah, doesn't sound possible.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> problem is, if we trade Mo Pete, we are left with only AP and Gnani who are a threat from 3.
> 
> We would need somebody who can hit the 3 in return but the catch is, we suck at rebounding, so we would need somebody that can hit the 3 AND rebound...
> 
> hah, doesn't sound possible.


everyone knows i'm all about stats, but if that's your criteria, rashard lewis is your guy. man hit 151 threes this year @ *39%* (only played in ~60 games). also averaged 6.6 rpg.

he's your guy. now, if your problem is bargnani playing centre, well then, that's a different story. but as long as bargnani plays the 5, you won't easily find a better 'solution' for your rebounding problem than rashard at the 3. he's not great but you could do far worse.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

How is Lewis on the defensive end. The guy is 6-10, can he stay with the perimeter guys on defense?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> How is Lewis on the defensive end. The guy is 6-10, can he stay with the perimeter guys on defense?


Not a good defender.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I would rather push a trade for one of the Hawks swingmen, Williams or Smith. Depends on who they draft; but there aren't many PGs in this draft, and we have what they lack. Although, I don't mind staying status quo.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't think you have what it takes to get Smith unless you give up TJ. Jose alone won't do it. And Hawks have two lottery pick where they can get a PG. 

Childress should be available but would you give up Calderon for him? There's nothing else(useful) you can really offer.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I like Lewis but he's going to command near max dollars, as does Bosh and as will Bargnani one day soon. 

TJ gets paid an eight figure salary as well.

I'm not a cap expert but I wonder if a team can carry 4 guys at $10M +. I can't think of any other teams that do except the New York Knicks and look how well that's working out.

I think BC needs to find value for the 3 spot - either a young guy on his way up like Marv-Will, or a veteran on his way down that has something left in the tank.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Scipio said:


> I don't think you have what it takes to get Smith unless you give up TJ. Jose alone won't do it. And Hawks have two lottery pick where they can get a PG.
> 
> Childress should be available but would you give up Calderon for him? There's nothing else(useful) you can really offer.


Giving up TJ or Jose for an elite wingmen would not be a problem in my books (has not been since Janaury)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

It would be like trading Villy for an elite SF. Good move.

There are some interesting PGs out there right now too. Jasikevicus is not wanted in GS, and Spanoulis in HOU. Both would be very good gambles to back up Calderon. And there are 100 small PGs out there who led their NCAA teams but never got a sniff of the nba. Good quickness, decent shooters, hungry to get a chance and will play D.

Even a Marcus Banks or Marquis Daniels could be decent pickups. Definitely buying low with all of these guys.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> TJ gets paid an eight figure salary as well.


i don't think this is correct. 4/$33 (options included)? $8.25? even in the last year of the deal, there's no way he gets > $10... i don't think.

this mystery around the contracts drives me bananas. they should publish this stuff publicly instead of having hacks like us speculate and guess. there's no use in hiding the info, imo- we already have ballpark estimates, if not precise figures. just share the #'s publicly, man. 

peace


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

It isnt really a huge secret... its on hoopshype, and many other websites online. Ford's contract was four years, two years at 8mil, two years at 8.5 mil. Pretty decent contract depending on how well he learns to control the chaos.

I am not going to post too much on this topic, other than to say that, this, along with lots of other talented swingmen, are going to be feasible options this summer.. I'm pumped!

A combination of TJ alone, Rasho plus Calderon, or Calderon plus another guy on his rookie contract. As well as, our couple million dollars under the salary cap (which may increase depending on how much money the league made this year), will make following the CBA (the rules to player movement in the NBA) easy for us. We have tonnes of flexibility still this year, and I'm sure BC will use it.

I'm calling another Atlantic division title already!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the figures on various sites are only estimates, but I'm not exactly sure. It shows 8 mil on most sites though, not over 10 mil.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Expect the Raptors to make a perfunctory call to the SuperSonics to see whether Rashard Lewis, the sweet-shooting small forward, might be available for some kind of sign-and-trade deal, if Seattle does indeed draft Durant. He won't be, at least for what the Raptors can offer.)


http://www.benmaller.com/nba_rumors_notes#142701


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

the Stallion's trade idea: (ready to be destroyed by replies)

bosh and whatever it takes to portland for #1, draft oden and let bargnani play the 4.
top franchise in the east for 10+ years.





i called it first


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ItalianStallion said:


> the Stallion's trade idea: (ready to be destroyed by replies)
> 
> bosh and whatever it takes to portland for #1, draft oden and let bargnani play the 4.
> top franchise in the east for 10+ years.
> ...


Can you cure AIDS while you're at it? Because if you can pull this off, theres no telling what you cannot do.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Blazers fans think Aldridge will be at Bosh's level soon, if he isn't already. The trade makes no sense for that franchise.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Stallion raises an interesting point - what player would Portland accept for the #1 pick?

Here's my list:

Lebron
Kobe

I tried to talk myself into Amare Stoudemire but couldn't (questionable attitude, history of injuries plus
Portland doesn't need a PF). Other guys like Nash, Shaq, Dirk, Garnett and Duncan would have been candidates if they
weren't on the downside of their careers.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Not even Kobe I would think. He has played a ton of games and had a number of minor surgeries over the years. Too many miles on him.

Maybe Dwight Howard who is probably the closest thing to Oden you could find. I expect them to have similar careers. Puts them further along the learning curve.

Yao Ming. Probably.

Amare. Not with the microfracture surgery. Otherwise yes.

Bosh. If they believe Aldridge is a legit C then that would be a great trade for them. I don't see Oden as a dominant scorer.

Carmelo. I think Carmelo's game is fantastic. He can play inside and out. Pretty good off the dribble. I like him better than Lebron in many ways. Got cheated out of the ROY award that year.

They need a young player with no injury concerns who has proven themselves to be a great NBA player. Very small group.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Passing on a trade for any of the guys I mention would be dangerous. Oden hasn't even played a game yet and you just don't know what kind of heart or passion he has to be the best. Or how the money might change him. Just the talk about him wanting Conley Jr to play with him shows some immaturity and has POR catering to him already.

You take the young proven guy over the draft pick.


----------



## lucc19 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been sayin this the last year or so... if the raptors are able to get lewis, in my mind they would be one of the best teams in the NBA. with lewis they will get some much needed D!!!! and help on the glass 6.6RPG. also his 3 point shot will make it even harder for teams to play Bosh and others... this would be a great idea for the raptors... but i really dont think they will be able to pull it off, for one, the raptors have no cap room to really work with, also we dont have the players to trade... jose maybe. just cuz the sonics need a next PG, but guys like garbo, parker, mo pete, would be of no use to the sonics... but if some how the raptors pulled this deal of. in my mind they would have a team that would be in my mind top 5 in the NBA. because lewis brings to much. the guy is a freak, he can do everything u want from a player... 

peace out


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ItalianStallion said:


> the Stallion's trade idea: (ready to be destroyed by replies)
> 
> bosh and whatever it takes to portland for #1, draft oden and let bargnani play the 4.
> top franchise in the east for 10+ years.
> ...


So destroy a division winning team by trading a young All Star (starter!) and "whatever else" for a guy who hasn't played a NBA game?

Nah.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

shookem said:


> So destroy a division winning team by trading a young All Star (starter!) and "whatever else" for a guy who hasn't played a NBA game?
> 
> Nah.


ill try to explain my thoughts a little better now that i have a little time to do so.
1) a division winning team, in my opinion, is not really something great. youve got to considere that we won the worst division in the league, and that we were one-and-done in the playoffs. now, as a fan, i would like my team to be a title contender, not a playoff contender. i must admit im not very high on bosh so obviously im not really fair, but i think his playoffs showed that he might just not have that killer instinct that all champions have.
2)the all star starter: this gets a little trickier. its all a matter of potential, so what im saying now might make no sense whatsoever a couple years from now.
imagine you were dallas after dirk's first year (stats worse than bargnanis, worse defense...). if they told you you could get a Zo mourning (all star player back then?) would you have traded dirk?
there was no way you could know dirk was going to be so great, but the dallas management believed so, and they got it right.
same situation here. if bargnani and oden turn out to be champions there is no need for a bosh, which i dont think will become as good as the other two fellas.
3)the trade does make sense to portland if they believe aldridge is a good player because they could play bosh at the 4 and aldridge at the 5 (both their natural positions) and also get other good players from the trade.
4) lets make clear that these are MY thoughts and are based solely on MY evaluations. as said earlier, i might be COMPLETELY WRONG with my low opinion on bosh and with my high hopes on bargs. im not even trying to say that your point does not make sense because it does. there is a much bigger chance that your opinion will eventually turn out better than my bet.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So the reports are that Lewis actually has opted out. His agent has convinced him that there is someone out there willing to give him, I'm guessing, five years and $70M. We'll see...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Speedy, he is only opting out of 2yrs/21mill. He is not making outrageous money by nba standards. Not Bibby or VC money.

He knows teams around the nba would gladly pay him at least 10 mill to start, and he knows the Sonics will either want to keep him or trade him - not just let him walk He can just sit out until they agree to S&T him if he wants.

And even if he only gets 10 mill to start on a 5 year deal that gives him a total of about 60 mill in guaranteed money as compared to the 21 he is guaranteed now. Common sense says to opt out and grab the extra cash now. A team like the Knicks might offer him a 70+ mill deal and could have the assets SEA wants in return. A team like IND might be interested in moving JO and a pick and get back Lewis and one of the young C's on the Sonics. So a big salary for Lewis is almost better for the Sonics to get good value in trade. Gasol, JO, Pierce, and KG may be on the block this summer.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ford or Calderon for Marvin Williams is much less risky, and may be much more rewarding.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Calderon & Graham for Marvin Williams?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is Marvin Williams even that good? He seems like a tweener between PF/SF, kind of like Antawn Jamison only way less effective offensively.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That's definitely the risk with him, but the upside is huge if he can be a true SF. But he could easily be more of a Jamison or Al Harrington which may not be a great fit for us. Childress is a pretty good upgrade on the wing as well but I'm not sure why the Hawks fans seem down on him. Pretty efficient player by his numbers. Just not exciting like JoeJohnson or JoshSmith

Graham teased us a bit to end the season and its hard to say if its time to give up on him or not. If he has a great season is it just a contract year thing or will he keep improving?


----------

